# Hello from yet another newcomer!



## CarlTN (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello to everyone! This site has interested me for a couple of years, but I only just got around to joining. The information and opinion I read, are usually time well spent. I commend you all for your time, effort, and knowledge.

I chose Canon because, well, it seemed like the best brand at the time. It still does. I dare say, it is.

I freely admit that I am not the photographer I want to be, yet. Also not sure what it is I do want to be. But I am not young anymore, I'm middle aged. I hope you all can tolerate my input. I admit I need to learn restraint, given what's happened in the past...in a different online forum, in a different hobby.

My education is undergraduate in Fine Art, graphic design. I never have gone very far with that. Everyone suddenly had to become a web designer, and that never interested me. It probably should have. Maybe I need to learn to write mobile apps before that becomes obsolete? Haha...

I didn't become heavily interested in digital photography until 2007, 2008. I did participate in the film era, but didn't do much with it. The photographer Marc Adamus, with his cover shot of Crater Lake in 2007 or so, was sort of what really sparked my inner photo artist. I have since owned several digital cameras, and two DSLR's. I have a very few quality lenses, but have rented quite a few others. I have probably shot over 30,000 images, but I don't have my own website...yet. One of my photos has been published once, last year, in a national magazine. At this time, I have kind of run out of images to submit, that are on that level. I live in the South, and we don't have Yosemite or Yellowstone out our front doors...but we still have some nice scenery. I admit the western USA (and Canada) have better scenery, but I still prefer living here. 

I am beginning to think, that photography as we know it, won't exist a few decades from now, so I am happy I can participate in it, while it does exist...and happy to see the work of others. I tend to get lost in my artistic passions at times, which inhibits getting work done. I also have a reaction when I see a really decent photograph, which tells me I could never capture a shot that well...even though deep down, I know I probably could get close...it still lingers. Ahh the soul of a troubled artist! Anyone else ever have that feeling?

I also am aware that I can write decently well, and get long-winded...so those of you who stop reading after two sentences, will never have to waste time on me! Also, no, I don't speak aloud like this...if I did, I would be "kitt" the talking car, or some other robot...haha! (and after a decade of typing "LOL"...I just had to give it up...it just feels right to go without it!) 

Cheers! Carl


----------

